# Who is your favorite Iron Chef?



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 21, 2010)

I just want to know.. Mine would be Mario Batali, he's cool plus I have never seen him loose! Whos yours?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2010)

Mario hasen't made a new episode of ICA in over a year.  He no longer works for Food Network.  They are just recycling his old episodes.  

I enjoy him and Morimoto.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 21, 2010)

My faves were Sakai on the original Japanese show, and Batali on the American. Of the current crop now battling on the tube, Morimoto has the status of being on both shows, and longevity. He is also dang creative.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 21, 2010)

I really don't care for ICA. My favorite Iron Chef was Hiroyuki Sakai from the original Iron Chef.  Also like Chen Kenichi.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 21, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> I really don't care for ICA. My favorite Iron Chef was Hiroyuki Sakai from the original Iron Chef. Also like *Chen Kenichi*.


 
I would have Chen's baby if I could. That guy's a genius!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 21, 2010)

I just enjoy them all. Each has his own way and personality.Think about it 5 to 6 dishes each in an hour. And the plating most times is fantastic.
kadesma


----------



## Gennie32 (Feb 13, 2010)

All of them are killer... but i like Morimoto... he kindles the flavors of my fav memories..!


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 22, 2010)

The iron chefs, got my heart...

The original Iron Chefs of America were Bobby Flay, Mario Batali (missing from this past Sunday's line-up of Iron Chefs), Masaharu Morimoto (formerly of the original Iron Chef that aired in Japan), and Wolfgang Puck (who is now retired).
The current Iron Chefs, introduced two nights ago, are Bobby Flay, Masaharu Morimoto, Cat Cora, Michael Symon and the newest member of the prestige group, Jose Garces, who won his first battle this past Sunday in battle Hawaiian Moi.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 22, 2010)

Mario Batali until he left the show two years ago in Sept., 2007. Now, just because he seems like he's having fun, Michael Symon. I like his attitude.

Jose Garces is my least favorite. The show, "The Next Iron Chef" could have done a lot better than choosing him!


----------



## bandonjan (Feb 23, 2010)

Sakai was my favorite also, Chen Kenichi was fun to watch, a good sense of humor. On ICA, I liked Mario, but he is gone. I enjoy watching Michael Symon (there is that humor). I like Bobby Flay but he is on too much, like seeing different people.


----------

